# Stuck in a rutt



## Not_Fur_Friendly (Feb 23, 2012)

So, this is a little embarassing but I have not been in the hunting groove as of late. I have no motivation to reload or hunt or even get off the the recliner. I dont have too many friends and sometimes its easier to talk to folks that I dont know so here I am. I am in my late 40s and have been very active up until about a year ago. I got some new hunting gear for christmas and havent even used it. I was hoping things would pass and I would get out there but even with the mild wheather we have had here I still find little BS excuses to NOT get to the range or the field......anybody go through this? Any tips on how to get out tof the rutt I am in?

NFF


----------



## Mick105 (Jan 6, 2012)

Welcome NFF, I can't say that I have been through it but I can tell you hearing other peoples success stories and seeing their pictures from the hunt get my blood pumping. If the stories and pics don't work for you at least you get some good laughs from the site.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

How is your overall health ? Are you happy ? You need to get off the recliner and move, it may not make you more friends...But it will make you more healthy.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Welcome NFF ! I go through that some days, had to have back surgery last month and not getting enough sleep is not helping. Might want to talk to a doctor. Just sitting around won't help ya. Stick around here and we'll get you laughing !


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Don's right Buddy. What you need is that fantastic drug called adrenalin that pumps through your veins as a predator comes to your call and you look down the scope at it in the cross hairs. Its free and you can get it by getting out the house and enjoying that fresh air. Come on we'll get you through this and out there. New gear is no use sat in the box it came in.


----------



## Not_Fur_Friendly (Feb 23, 2012)

Some nice folks here. I wasnt sure about the type of replies I would get with a post like that. I have Sun-Tue off and I am gonna try to make it to the range at least so I can get my new scope sighted in with my new Lead Slead DFT. Thanks for the inspiration.

NFF


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Thats more like it! Just what the doctor ordered. Once that scope is zeroed you'll be laughing and there will be no stopping you.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Man where's Gunny when we need him...LOL NFF, these guys are 100% right. It's hard to get going when the motivation just isn't there and the motivation won't be there without the get up and get going. You will get through this, and the people here will listen to what ever is you have to say. The range WILL be an excellent start. The loud bang, the smell of gun powder burning and the satisfaction of putting small holes in paper one on top of the other is good medicine.

Good luck, keep us posted and hang in there,

"our lives are God's gift, what we do with these lives is our gift to God"


----------



## oneshotcowboy (Mar 4, 2010)

yes nff... just push yourself to go do what you know you love to do and you will start wanting to do it agian. i find this time of year motavation to even get out of bed comes scarce. we are calving and on 7 days a week and every 5th night till the middle of may so go enjoy it if not for your self... then do it for me man. its just mind over matter.


----------



## CledusP (Feb 16, 2012)

Not really the same thing, but I grew up roping calves. About 3 years ago, I fell in a slump like that. Just didn't have it in me. I was out of the game for a year and a half. One day my brother asked me to turn a few calves out for him and I said I would. He ran 5 calves and then he rode up, stepped off his horse, and handed me his piggin string. Ok, I'll run one. I backed in the box, heart thumping, and gave a nod. Stuck him 3 swings out, got him on the ground quick, 2 wraps and a hooey, done. I was in love again. All it took was getting out there and doing it again.

Good luck.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

CledusP said:


> Not really the same thing, but I grew up roping calves. About 3 years ago, I fell in a slump like that. Just didn't have it in me. I was out of the game for a year and a half. One day my brother asked me to turn a few calves out for him and I said I would. He ran 5 calves and then he rode up, stepped off his horse, and handed me his piggin string. Ok, I'll run one. I backed in the box, heart thumping, and gave a nod. Stuck him 3 swings out, got him on the ground quick, 2 wraps and a hooey, done. I was in love again. All it took was getting out there and doing it again.
> 
> Good luck.


Ok, I didn't understand a lot of that but good on you! Unless it was illegal then shame on you!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Calf roping !


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Calf roping !


Just meant as fun Don.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

man you guys are killin me...LOL


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Welcome to the site NFF, a good bunch of people here, what ever is needed we'll try and help out.


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

Welcome to the site. We're always here to listen and give advice. Get a good night's sleep, then get up and go out with purpose to use that new gear. Put a couple rounds down range, ok, put alot of rounds down range, watch the time fly by and the smile on your face should be stuck there for a while. Schedule your fun time and don't let yourself come up with excuses as to why you're not doing what you need to do. There will always be more work to do and never enough time to finish it all.

I was always coming up with excuses as to why I couldn't get out in the field, until I noticed my mood was very unpleasent to say the least. I've come to realize I'm one of those people that just need to feel the dirt on their hands and under their feet to feel like I'm doing ok. I need to be away from people and out in the woods. If my cellphone doesn't work, I know I'm right where I need to be.

Maybe you can find a partner on this site who will enjoy hunting with you and will help you wear out some of your gear. If you really feel like not doing much, at least easy back into things slowly by finding a nice place for a hammock so you can enjoy the pleasent weather.


----------



## Not_Fur_Friendly (Feb 23, 2012)

Thanks for all the feedback. As I look at my weekend, the wind is sposed to be blowing and maybe a trace of snow. BUT! I am going to the range anyhow, early, before the wind picks up and sight in my new scope. If the snow is horizontal, I will go to my man cave and press out some rounds. I HAVE to get back in the game. Thanks again.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That's a good attitude NFF get out there and have some fun. We'll look forward to some pics and a story from the range. Go get happy with a warm gun !.


----------



## Not_Fur_Friendly (Feb 23, 2012)

Well, Finally got out to the range last Sunday. I went with my son and my best friend and his son. Spent a good 3.5 hours there. Great time. Broke in my new Lead Sled DFT and my new Redfield Revolution. I did not have any rounds loaded up except for 15 rounds of 60gr Vmax for my 22-250. So I brought those and bought 60 rounds for my .243 so I could sight it in. Got what I expect from the 22-250. The 60gr Vmax were loaded with 30gr of Benchmark. I was going to pull those bullets and reload them with a better charge but I shot em off instead. I shot a 5 round group with a 1" MOA that walked to the left. I let my son and my friends son shoot the other 10 and they were inside the 8 ring @ 100yds. Not bad for two twelve year old boys that have never used such a rifle before. The .243 shot a 1" MOA as well but this was with Federal factory ammo and 100gr pills. My last two shots were at a coyote plywood cutout @ 100 yds. Both rounds were right where I wanted. The first round I aimed high since there was a little headwind but the bullet didnt drop and It was a lung shot about 1/2 high of the heart, the second one I aimed right in the middle of the heart and it hit just to the right and a little high of where I was aiming. I had it zeroed at 1" high at 100yds. Thats just what I needed my first back at the range after almost a month being stagnent. Thanks for all the feedback and relpies.

NFF


----------



## oneshotcowboy (Mar 4, 2010)

glad to hear things went so well and you had such a good time. now time to keep it up...lol


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Yep I agree with Oneshot. Load yourself up a few rounds and get back out there. That .243 should be right on at about 300yds if you zero it right. And the lighter varmint bullets will kick less for your son if you all go out coyote hunting.


----------

